# 2012 Challenge , suggestions / Improvements ?



## Blister (29 Sep 2011)

Hello everyone :lol: 

Its time to start putting the 2012 challenge together 

I think I can say overall its been a good year so far and that everyone has enjoyed the challenge , Please let my know if you have not and I will see what can be done 

Looking forward to 2012 our Olympic year ( Olympic Games 27 July-12 Aug 2012 ) I would like your personal suggestions regarding the following points 

1, What would you like to be doing as challenges each month 
The August Challenge will have a Olympic theme 
One month to include segmented work 
wood choice shouldn't be a factor at all in the judging Yes / No ? . Keep the current judges requirements regarding whether the piece can be artistic or needs to be practicable.
free artistic month.
sculpture, a piece of art
Maybe a themed month where every one is required to say turn a box in a Chinese theme (which could lead to personal preseption arguments) or maybe the box has to have a finial or something.
a piece in the style of/inspired by a rose/church/visit to a restaurant - whatever.

a pair of candlesticks

.
.
2, Who would you like to invite to be our 2 main Judges + 1 reserve 
Phil Streeting or CHJ????
.
.
3, I will be changing the points for next year to the following

1st 6 points
2nd 5 points
3rd 4 points 
4th Highly commended 3 points 
5th Highly commended 2 points 
and everyone else who enters a piece 1 point 
.
.
4, Does anyone have any problems or suggestions regarding the Rules Requirements criteria and 3 photos ?
.
.
5, I am willing to continue funding the challenge for 2012 :wink: 
.
.
6, Please let me know if you will be entering in 2012 so I can start a list in this thread , I am going to get my name down so I can be first at something  

Blister
boysie39
callumlovatt
darkness
jumps
Nev
gus3049
philb88
Hudson Carpentry
henton49er  
Hesh
j1mbr0wn
dennisk
Wood spoiler
Silverbirch
monkeybiter
Steven
gerrybhoy70
maltrout512
Melinda_dd
duncanh
RATWOOD
RogerBoyle
Roger C
ScottishTurner
steadyeddie
gregmcateer
.
.

7, New work only to be entered in each monthly challenge " NO previously made items " 


8, Anything else you can suggest to make it run smother and for everyone to enjoy it even more ?






All the best :wink:


----------



## knappers (29 Sep 2011)

As someone that has dipped in and out of the competition goings on this year, there is one thing that I have found very frustrating. Each month when the results are revealed, it would be a very great help if next to or beneath each placing there was a link directly to pics of the placed item. I have really struggled with finding what the winning items actually looked like.
If this could be added, it would be a great help.
Even better would be a competition page with pics and results for the year...

Si.


----------



## Blister (29 Sep 2011)

knappers":1i4j5j55 said:


> As someone that has dipped in and out of the competition goings on this year, there is one thing that I have found very frustrating. Each month when the results are revealed, it would be a very great help if next to or beneath each placing there was a link directly to pics of the placed item. I have really struggled with finding what the winning items actually looked like.
> If this could be added, it would be a great help.
> Even better would be a competition page with pics and results for the year...
> 
> Si.




Like this 

competition-roundups-t48986.html

Chas has already done a fine job for us all a full listing , it can be found in the sticky link at the top of the woodturning section :wink:


----------



## jumps (29 Sep 2011)

1. whatever - here to learn
2. whoever - tough task being managed well as far as I can see
3. excellent and appropriate
4. generally the recent clarity has helped. as to the specific aspects of the challenges the only area I would comment on is the general rule around segmentation, and it's working definition. 3 pieces of wood rules out a lot of techniques. As an example I was originally going to us 'inside out' for the vase but realised that this would have been 1 piece to 4 to 1 so ruled it out. So a long way of saying - can you please vary this a little more in 2012 - as an example permitting segmentation when the wider forms of decoration are also available?
5. thanks!
6. Yes
7. The behind the scenes work of you, judges, CHJ, Hudson C (and probably others!) makes it all seem to run effortlessly.......


----------



## nev (29 Sep 2011)

What Jumps says =D> 
plus 
4. re the 3 pics, sometimes i found it difficult to get all the desired details into the 3 pics, but obviously there has to be limit, so how about between 3 and 5 pics but maybe limit the total size of all pics to 1mb? similar to what we have now yes? (3 x 0.3mb) but allowing that little extra detail if needed?

5. i am willing to donate a small pound or two towards the funding costs, so maybe open a paypal account, so we can contribute if we desire?

6. I'm in for 2012  (i will get a podium, i will get a podium, i will get a podium  )

once again thanks to all that contribute in whatever way =D> =D>


----------



## gus3049 (29 Sep 2011)

Hi Allen,

After today, I reckon its all fine  :lol: 

Points system seems a good idea and will spread them around a bit. Current judges are fine with me as a reserve either Phil Streeting or CHJ????

It seems to be running pretty well now although, at the risk of being boring, I wish the support hadn't faded to such an extent. Hopefully, we will get a mega entry list next year.

I'm in for next year please.


----------



## philb88 (29 Sep 2011)

I'll be in for next year, and actual try and entry a few! Damn jobs getting in the way!

Looks like its running fine to me, maybe a few smaller items, like the jewellery just to mix it up a bit. As it really seemed to get everyone thinking from there usual larger items?

PHIL


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (29 Sep 2011)

Only suggestion would be to enforce the judging rule that wood choose shouldn't be a factor at all in the judging. Keep the current judges requirements regarding whether the piece can be artistic or needs to be practicable.

Same current judges are fine.

Ill be entering and would donate.

Projects maybe instead of the xmas tree maybe have a free artistic month. One where its not a bowl, platter type of thing but something thats more a sculpture, a piece of art. Maybe a themed month where every one is required to say turn a box in a Chinese theme (which could lead to personal preseption arguments) or maybe the box has to have a finial or something.


----------



## henton49er (29 Sep 2011)

Blister,

I would like to be added to the list for 2012. I will probably not submit every month as I am a relative beginner and don't yet have all the skills. However, I relish the challenge where the month's subject lies within my expertise.

Mike.


----------



## jumps (29 Sep 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":3cwdnuws said:


> Only suggestion would be to enforce the judging rule that wood choose shouldn't be a factor at all in the judging.



I am afraid I don't understand this ........ seems to suggest we should all be turning blocks of lime in the challenges? Possibly me getting the wrong end of the stick, but I always thought that getting the best out of any particular piece of wood, or woods, was a key element of woodturning. This would include selecting a suitable piece of wood for a piece.

... but agree re Christmas challenge, and the idea of having a theme (possibly without the specific subject! - eg a piece in the style of/inspired by a rose/church/visit to a resteraunt - whatever.


----------



## Wood spoiler (29 Sep 2011)

henton49er":1080kpwx said:


> Blister,
> 
> I would like to be added to the list for 2012. I will probably not submit every month as I am a relative beginner and don't yet have all the skills. However, I relish the challenge where the month's subject lies within my expertise.
> 
> Mike.



Mike 

The whole point is to get you doing things you haven't done before. I only started turning, self taught June last year and am hugely proud to currently be at the top of the table. When this started I expected to end the year on 12 points and hoped (not expected though) to get a mention in despatches at some point during the year.

This month's winner has been turning about year and WOW look at his entry this month. Be inspired. Go for it. ... And that goes for anyone else thinking of joining in.


----------



## j1mbr0wn (29 Sep 2011)

Count me in for next year, enjoyed my first one this month looking forward to more and i dont mind putting in a couple of quid in to paypal.

Jim


----------



## Richard Findley (29 Sep 2011)

Hi all,

I'm happy to continue judging (although I've only jugded one so far and so there is plenty of time to be booo'ed off yet :wink: )

I think I like the idea of between 3 and 5 pictures, sometimes more would help truely show off the quality (or faults) in a piece of work. Perhaps the juge could request an extra photo to confirm a thought he's had, such as how is the bottom finished? I noticed there were no shots of the bottoms of any of those vases.... I may just be being picky!?

Keep up the good work all!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (29 Sep 2011)

jumps":2vm25uv7 said:


> Hudson Carpentry":2vm25uv7 said:
> 
> 
> > Only suggestion would be to enforce the judging rule that wood choose shouldn't be a factor at all in the judging.
> ...



There was quibble a few months back that the judges (then) was taking the wood choose into consideration design wise. A few turners can't get hold of the more exotic and nicer looking desirable woods due to there location. Some turners don't have a shop close to them to go by blanks from and some of them can't afford to by the blanks in bulk over the net. Just buying 1 or 2 blanks over the net costs more in postage than it does the blanks and means 1 blank could cost £10 or so.

You only got the wrong end of the stick because I didn't write what I meant to well. If an entry is of some very nice wood that the judge likes the look of, this could be a disadvantage to them described above. By all means use the nice woods if you can but the judge shouldn't let the look and features of a piece of timber sway his decision. If the turner has "made a feature" from some wood, showing a skill then by all means let it be judged.

I hope that makes more sense. its getting late.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (29 Sep 2011)

henton49er":11thtwpe said:


> Blister,
> 
> I would like to be added to the list for 2012. I will probably not submit every month as I am a relative beginner and don't yet have all the skills. However, I relish the challenge where the month's subject lies within my expertise.
> 
> Mike.



I am one of the many spoken of that are just beginners. I have been turning just over a year now and probably only turn because of this competition. I brought the lathe before I was a member or even a viewer of this board. I do a turning now and again not for the comp and have sold a couple of things and had one order for some bobbins. My experience is quite low in turning. But if it wasn't for the comp my experience would be even less.


----------



## dennisk (30 Sep 2011)

I like the idea of the Olympic theme as well as segmented work. It doesn't have to have hundreds of pieces and there were a few times this year I would have gone with "segmented" if I could have.
Judging is thankless and any one willing should be applauded.
I like the points being from 6 to 1 but that is enough.
I think 3dpictures are enough, but will go where the crowd goes.
I would be willing to send over some loonies if funding is needed.
I am very much enjoying this as it makes me think outside of my comfort zone at times,and sign me up for 2012.
There seem to be a lot of people who "dont have the time or their work is not good enough". Even for me there are times where time is short but what the hell, lets find an hour or two, doing something we enjoy rather than work.


----------



## Wood spoiler (30 Sep 2011)

My thoughts are that it is now humming along just great, with the direction from the judge to guide us and the joined up judging with a precis of what the judge has seen. With this sorted I would leave it as it is

"If it ain't broke don't fix it"

As to the subjects of the monthly competition I think it must be remembered that we want to continue to be inclusive, encourage and motivate from beginner onwards. Just like was done this year we need to start the year on simpler projects and develop over the course of the year. Don't lose sight of bowls, spindle project etc.

I have to say the toughest month was the egg cup - producing 4 objects the same a real test. Maybe next year it could be a pair of candlesticks or other challenging copy project.

What I have particularly enjoyed has been the taking me outside of comfort zones and making me do different things and learn new techniques. At the start of the year I hadn't pyro'd, I hadn't carved and lots of the tasks set had not been attempted before. It has been a great motivator and would encourage more of the same. 

Needless to say I will be in next year


----------



## knappers (30 Sep 2011)

Blister":32d2sbtt said:


> Like this
> 
> competition-roundups-t48986.html
> 
> Chas has already done a fine job for us all a full listing , it can be found in the sticky link at the top of the woodturning section :wink:



Aha, that's what I was missing!! Many thanks Blister.

Si.


----------



## jumps (30 Sep 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":10cyu4la said:


> jumps":10cyu4la said:
> 
> 
> > Hudson Carpentry":10cyu4la said:
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to clarify - makes more sense put that way! Clearly it shouldn't be judged on the basis of the piece of wood you can get, or can afford, but you can't take the wood choice/selection out of the equation completely =D>


----------



## Silverbirch (30 Sep 2011)

I`ve really enjoyed taking part this year and seeing what others come up with to interpret the various challenges. I would like to take part again next year.
I agree with most of what has been said so far, but


> you can't take the wood choice/selection out of the equation completely


. I think Dennisk`s choice of wood for his vase this month, for example made all the difference to his entry and it was locally sourced.
I think having one or two theme months included alongside those where the required object is specified would be good.
Also, how about a month where the forum members vote? Would that be practical?
Well done to the judges and organisers. I hope they will be happy to continue next year.

Ian


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Sep 2011)

2012...I'm in!
Judging...working well as is, esp. in Sept.
I think the 'three pieces of wood' rule could be relaxed/increased and still exclude segmented work. This would allow for 'adornments' of various kinds, eg. three legs on a bowl etc.
I do think that on the more difficult months the less able/confident entrants need to be considered. It might be hard without 'dumming down' the challenge, but eventually there could be a tipping point when the difficulty reduces the number of entrants significantly. Maybe on a 'difficult month' there could be a second easier option offering three and four points [second/first] and five and six points for the difficult. That [or similar] wouldn't be too complicated but would give everybody a way in without having to run two competitions.


----------



## gus3049 (30 Sep 2011)

monkeybiter":3alkq78l said:


> 2012...I'm in!
> Judging...working well as is, esp. in Sept.
> I think the 'three pieces of wood' rule could be relaxed/increased and still exclude segmented work. This would allow for 'adornments' of various kinds, eg. three legs on a bowl etc.
> I do think that on the more difficult months the less able/confident entrants need to be considered. It might be hard without 'dumming down' the challenge, but eventually there could be a tipping point when the difficulty reduces the number of entrants significantly. Maybe on a 'difficult month' there could be a second easier option offering three and four points [second/first] and five and six points for the difficult. That [or similar] wouldn't be too complicated but would give everybody a way in without having to run two competitions.



This is my second try at an answer to this - the first one disappeared somewhere :shock: 

I'm not sure a split is a good idea as it will offer the opportunity for an inventive reduction of experience!! I'm a new turner, I'll enter the easy bit. Probably best to keep it simple.

Having said that, we definitely need a way to keep the numbers up. Whilst I am only too happy to have won this month, I am very aware that it was from a pool of fifteen rather than the fifty plus that had said they would be joining in. Strange that so many new people asked to join and then made no effort at all and that one person just entered one month, won it and disappeared.

I wonder why so many did drop out. I accept that there will be a natural tailing off of the initial enthusiasm and work gets in the way sometimes but that so many should disappear seems strange. Anyway, the hardcore seem to be continuing so that at least is good. Hopefully, the general interest in the challenge will generate a few new entrants this year.


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Sep 2011)

gus3049":37wncaws said:


> I'm not sure a split is a good idea as it will offer the opportunity for an inventive reduction of experience!! I'm a new turner, I'll enter the easy bit. Probably best to keep it simple.



I totally agree about avoiding a split, that was the idea behind making it an occasional option, with fewer points available. It would allow a complex challenge now and then but without putting off some. There's probably a better solution but I think it's worth thinking about.


----------



## Steven (30 Sep 2011)

Put me down for 2012.

I started turning about Christmas (actually the lathe was from Santa) and have been watching this year with interest and spent my year saying I could have done that or I wish I could do that, so now it's time to put my money were my mouth is.

One comment I have not used yet is "I could have done better" =D>


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (30 Sep 2011)

Not having yet entered any challenges, I can't really make too much of a comment about the rules except that they appear to run well enough.

Please add my name to the 2012 list, as I'll be entering next year's challenges (provided the wrist heals up properly in time).
Not really expecting to win, but as a relative beginner to woodturning it'll give me much needed practice and a new level of improvement to aim for.

Gerry


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Sep 2011)

Please put me down for next year mr blister sir. With the new lathe just round the corner that should keep me going for a while.
Same as this year, I will be aiming for my 12 points!
I would be willing to contribute too.

With regards to the rules, I think they are fine as they are. I'm not sure I would change anything.
What i did think was excellent was 'bob' who when I wasn't sure on how to do a month's challenge was more than willing to pop a video on to help. =D> fab

the new points sound good to.

Lastly a huge thank you to all involved in the running, arranging and refereeing this excellent change, the thing that keeps my mind sane at work all day!


----------



## duncanh (2 Oct 2011)

I'll enter again, as it gives me the chance to try new stuff - been turning for a while now but never previously tried egg cups, goblets, toys.

I've always wondered about the exclusion segmented of segmented work - most of the segmented work I see isn't that impressive. Yes, it's a technical achievement to get the pieces cut and arranged in a certain pattern but the actual shapes and turnings often aren't that impressive. A lot of segmented turning I find fairly ugly!


----------



## gus3049 (2 Oct 2011)

duncanh":3jiy8893 said:


> I've always wondered about the exclusion segmented of segmented work - most of the segmented work I see isn't that impressive. Yes, it's a technical achievement to get the pieces cut and arranged in a certain pattern but the actual shapes and turnings often aren't that impressive. A lot of segmented turning I find fairly ugly!



Oh how I agree with you. 

Most are a technical exercise and the maker seems to lose sight of the fact that this is an art just as much as a craft. Some of course are brilliant and make good use of the segments as a part of the design rather than the whole of it.


----------



## jumps (2 Oct 2011)

gus3049":wfzz3qbu said:


> duncanh":wfzz3qbu said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered about the exclusion segmented of segmented work - most of the segmented work I see isn't that impressive. Yes, it's a technical achievement to get the pieces cut and arranged in a certain pattern but the actual shapes and turnings often aren't that impressive. A lot of segmented turning I find fairly ugly!
> ...



I also agree with what Duncan and you are saying - in many ways it's a parallel with the focus we had on 'wood'.

Segmented pieces are far from inherently at an advantage - but the steps taken to exclude them have ruled out many legitimate approaches.

This challenge has no such restrictions - so it will be interesting to see what transpires.


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Oct 2011)

There is a sage like expression - KISS

Keep it simple, stupid

To do simple well is better than complex cock up.

I keep remembering Masterchef and the number of contestants that have said there soufflé will triumph because .... Only to add to the list of disaster soufflés

If you can do complex and carry it off good on yer, but the joy of the challenge this year has been well executed simple forms have and will continue to excel, because good simple - read classic, well executed will always look good. And this is why beginners can always compete well

Anything in the arty department is always more subjective and in the eye of the beholder. 

This was proved right this month. Dennis's classy well made simple vase came second beating many an overworked piece, my own included.judges comment - not sure about the walnut foot


----------



## RATWOOD (2 Oct 2011)

Please put me down for next year Mr Blister Sir


----------



## Blister (2 Oct 2011)

RATWOOD":2w4jjj6j said:


> Please put me down for next year Mr Blister Sir




OK Chris


----------



## steadyeddie (8 Oct 2011)

Hi Blister

Count me in for next year. Due to other commitments, I may not be able to get an entry ready every month, but I will try. If the standard of this years competition is anything to go by, getting more than the 1 point will be a feat in itself. If all else fails, Richard Findley's workshop isn't far from me. I can always nip round & bung him a few quid :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Blister (8 Oct 2011)

steadyeddie":2sb44ofu said:


> Hi Blister
> 
> Count me in for next year. Due to other commitments, I may not be able to get an entry ready every month, but I will try. If the standard of this years competition is anything to go by, getting more than the 1 point will be a feat in itself. If all else fails, Richard Findley's workshop isn't far from me. I can always nip round & bung him a few quid :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave



Noted


----------



## gregmcateer (8 Oct 2011)

Please Sir, Mister Blister,
Can you add my name for 2012?
And can I submit something this year, even though I haven't done anything till now?
Yours nervously,
Greg


----------



## Blister (8 Oct 2011)

gregmcateer":3jxd6nnn said:


> Please Sir, Mister Blister,
> Can you add my name for 2012?
> And can I submit something this year, even though I haven't done anything till now?
> Yours nervously,
> Greg




Done


----------



## Wood spoiler (10 Oct 2011)

I have just gone back to the first page of Blister's summary of where discussion is going.

There is still a question open saying should the wood affect outcome.

As a personal view, I don't see how it can not be. It is the very thing that gives "life" to what we produce. Grains, faults, inclusions, bark etc are all the things wihich make what we produce so interesting compared to say pottery.

Poor judgement in picking an unsuitable wood for the project attempted is all part of the learning curve - and in a competition rightly should impact on the judges ability to "Judge". Equally a fantastic piece of wood worked sympathetically is a classic case of "less is more" You can look at last months entries to see that. Dennis's vase was fantastic because what he produced was enhancing a lovely piece of wood.

If you look back through any photos you will find examples of where the grain can "fight" with the design and as a consequence the end piece which may be technically brilliant just looks too "busy" and becomes instantly forgettable. An expensive exotic blank can be ruined as easily as more common native species and vice versa.

So for what it is worth, and in my opinion, the Judges should be free to judge the items as presented with wood being the vital component of the choices we make and assessed accordingly.


----------



## Blister (10 Oct 2011)

Wood spoiler":1fro5kne said:


> I have just gone back to the first page of Blister's summary of where discussion is going.
> 
> There is still a question open saying should the wood affect outcome.
> 
> ...



Colin

With next years challenges we will again have a standard bowl / platter with NO NO NO to piercing texturing coloring etc , But I think we need to be cautious as to how much affect the wood choice has on the judging , I don't want to end up in a he or she who pays £40 for a blank wins as some member can afford and are willing to spend that amount and other are not so willing , So I would suggest that the Judge would be free to comment on the choice of wood if it enhances the workpiece but not be swayed into a decision of wood choice over design as workmanship :wink:


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Oct 2011)

I agree with Wood spoiler that wood choice is fundamental to the design and sometimes the execution of a piece. Blister is also right that the comp should try to be a level playing field without favouring financial input. But how the hell a judge manages to consider the design and turning quality without being swayed by the wood I don't know, a very difficult task I think.


----------



## Wood spoiler (10 Oct 2011)

monkeybiter":3a1rvy01 said:


> But how the hell a judge manages to consider the design and turning quality without being swayed by the wood I don't know, a very difficult task I think.



.... and that is why I am happy to be an entrant and not a judge.

But with the questions being asked now - now is the time to pass on our comments. What ever form a competition takes there will always be something that someone disagrees about. But with an open forum debate it does ameliorate the contentious and hopefully where when it comes to judging only the agreed woodturning issues matter. If everyone knows the goal they are aiming for it's fine it's when as they say in all the best cliches "the goalposts are moved" the "goodwill" goes.


----------



## Blister (9 Nov 2011)

Time to bump this to the top 

as 2012 is on the horizon :mrgreen:


----------



## maltrout512 (9 Nov 2011)

I would like to be on the list for next year, please. I know I haven't entered this year, still 2 months left. So will make an effort. As for improvements, I can't see there should be any. Having said that, seeing that wood type has cropped up once or twice what as a suggestion a cap on the price of the blank. Now I know this would be difficult to police but could be worked on. Just my thoughts.

Many Thanks


----------



## boysie39 (9 Nov 2011)

Hi Allen, would you accept me as a " would love to take part but may not be able to enter every month" entrant for next year please. Rules and judgeing dont bother me, just to take part is my goal.
Maybe in the spirit of the Olympics


----------



## Blister (9 Nov 2011)

boysie39":prhv66al said:


> Hi Allen, would you accept me as a " would love to take part but may not be able to enter every month" entrant for next year please. Rules and judgeing dont bother me, just to take part is my goal.
> Maybe in the spirit of the Olympics




OK Eugene , count yourself IN :wink: 

I will add you to the list


----------



## callumlovatt (9 Nov 2011)

Please can you put my name down for the 2012 competition.
Thanks
Callum


----------



## callumlovatt (9 Nov 2011)

Please can you put my name down for the 2012 competition.
Thanks
Callum


----------



## Blister (9 Nov 2011)

callumlovatt":ouiygo82 said:


> Please can you put my name down for the 2012 competition.
> Thanks
> Callum




OK 
Done :wink:


----------



## Blister (1 Dec 2011)

Roll up 

for the 2012 challenge :mrgreen: 

Anyone else going to put their name down to enter :mrgreen: 

will be working on the content over the next few weeks so I will be ready for the off on 01 01 2012 :wink:


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (1 Dec 2011)

Please add me to the list for 2012.
As with others I may not enter every month due to being a relative beginner, but I will whenever it's something I feel capable of.
Hopefully the wrist will be sorted out before the January challenge (still in cast after almost 12 weeks  ), but if not I'll get involved as soon as I can.


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Dec 2011)

Can I suggest another toy month please.

Maybe with the adjustment of no age limit so it could be anything from a rattle to a chess set


----------



## Blister (2 Dec 2011)

gerrybhoy70":13zn18y9 said:


> Please add me to the list for 2012.
> As with others I may not enter every month due to being a relative beginner, but I will whenever it's something I feel capable of.
> Hopefully the wrist will be sorted out before the January challenge (still in cast after almost 12 weeks  ), but if not I'll get involved as soon as I can.



I have already put you in some time ago 

See the 1st page of this topic :wink:


----------



## Blister (2 Dec 2011)

Melinda_dd":6q9yxnhg said:


> Can I suggest another toy month please.
> 
> Maybe with the adjustment of no age limit so it could be anything from a rattle to a chess set





:shock: Adult toys  

I will have to think on this one :wink:


----------



## duncanh (2 Dec 2011)

I don't think it's been mentioned on this thread yet although I've mentioned it in a pm - 
each challenge should specifically state that the turned item must be specifically made for the challenge within the given month. Of course, this would have to be taken on trust.

I like the voting idea this month. It's the same as a photography challenge that I used to take part in where a voting website was used - it removes the need for an individual judge who's personal tastes may affect their decision and stops any bad feeling when a judge gives honest views that are taken as too critical. Of course, with a single judge there can be feedback on why each piece was chosen. Having Blister compile the votes leaves him with some work but it's a way to ensure that each person only votes once and removes the need to come up with a website.


----------



## Blister (2 Dec 2011)

> each challenge should specifically state that the turned item must be specifically made for the challenge within the given month.



Already done :mrgreen: 

its item number 7 at the top of this post :wink:


----------



## nev (2 Dec 2011)

I think there should be a thirteenth month in which all entrants come joint first so we can all boast about winning down the pub :mrgreen:


----------



## donwatson (3 Dec 2011)

Can you count me in for the challenge please ?
I may not manage them all but will certainly try my best.

take care
Don W


----------



## Blister (3 Dec 2011)

donwatson":1qns84lx said:


> Can you count me in for the challenge please ?
> I may not manage them all but will certainly try my best.
> 
> take care
> Don W




OK Don 

Done


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (4 Dec 2011)

Blister":1btrzvtp said:


> gerrybhoy70":1btrzvtp said:
> 
> 
> > Please add me to the list for 2012.
> ...




Thank you Mr Blister, Sir.

I hadn't noticed my name on the list. ](*,)


----------



## RogerBoyle (4 Dec 2011)

Can i also ask that may name be included
As it may give me the push that i need to start using the lathe more LOL

Roger


----------



## Blister (4 Dec 2011)

RogerBoyle":bq2nk0i8 said:


> Can i also ask that may name be included
> As it may give me the push that i need to start using the lathe more LOL
> 
> Roger




Done


----------



## tinytim1458 (4 Dec 2011)

Hi could you please add me to the list.
Thanks tim


----------



## Blister (5 Dec 2011)

tinytim1458":14cen5bi said:


> Hi could you please add me to the list.
> Thanks tim



You asked to be in this years challenge , and from memory I don't recall you entering anything ?


----------



## Roger C (5 Dec 2011)

Hi please add me to list. May not be able to do all, will try
Thanks Roger C


----------



## Blister (5 Dec 2011)

Roger C":2cbfwmv4 said:


> Hi please add me to list. May not be able to do all, will try
> Thanks Roger C




OK

Roger C

you are added to our list


----------



## gnu (6 Dec 2011)

I would take part if their was a judging panel rather than an individual juding which would make it much fairer and would avoid the spats we have seen between judges and competiitors and entrants in earlier rounds. Also I could be a judge as I have the years of commercial experience and background that some of the other judges don't have. I have had to drop out of of the forum over the past few months for personal reasons bt hope to make a more of a contribution in future.


----------



## Blister (6 Dec 2011)

gnu":1x6kuaav said:


> I would take part if their was a judging panel rather than an individual juding which would make it much fairer and would avoid the spats we have seen between judges and competiitors and entrants in earlier rounds. Also I could be a judge as I have the years of commercial experience and background that some of the other judges don't have. I have had to drop out of of the forum over the past few months for personal reasons bt hope to make a more of a contribution in future.




gnu 
Perhaps its best to not get involved if the way its run at the moment is not suitable for you 
As far as I know since our little hiccup with entrants comments / judges comments it has run smoothly , most unknown events may have some teething problems to start 
but these do get ironed out as they have here 

A little reminder what this challenge is all about :-

Just over 1 year ago I noticed that posts in the woodturning section of the forum were beginning to decline so suggested we have a 2011 challenge 
Over 50 people said they were interested in taking part so the 2011 UKworkshop Challenge was started 
If you have read the entrants comments ( Maybe not as you said you have been away ) after each challenge most are positive saying it has pushed them in a direction they would not have gone without the challenge , and how much they have enjoyed or how difficult it was 
I have financed this years challenge and run it ( With input from the entrants ) , This I am more than happy to do and will be doing again in 2012 
So as this is a personal challenge designed to be fun and friendly , it has NO big cash prizes just an event between a group of people who enjoy woodturning and the challenges it brings However you do get a small award if you win 

I do not know you personally or know of your years of experience and can only assume you don't know Barry or Richard so don't quite understand your comment 



> I have the years of commercial experience and background that some of the other judges don't have.



Yes this is a public forum and you are entitled to your opinion / comments as you have done above , Thank you for raising them


Allen


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Dec 2011)

Are you sticking with the plaques for the prises for next years challenge.... just mere curiosity


----------



## Blister (6 Dec 2011)

Melinda_dd":1lvacjri said:


> Are you sticking with the plaques for the prises for next years challenge.... just mere curiosity




Time will tell :lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Dec 2011)

Blister":1z6sphi2 said:


> Melinda_dd":1z6sphi2 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sticking with the plaques for the prises for next years challenge.... just mere curiosity
> ...



ooooooo the anticipation


----------



## donwatson (28 Dec 2011)

Mr Blister sir,
Could you remove me from the 2012 challenge please as I am giving up membership of the forum.
Thank you
Don W


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2011)

donwatson":17u9cpli said:


> Mr Blister sir,
> Could you remove me from the 2012 challenge please as I am giving up membership of the forum.
> Thank you
> Don W




OK


----------



## ScottishTurner (28 Dec 2011)

Im up for trying this if thats ok? sorry if my entries are sporadic (just warning just now :lol: )


----------



## Hesh (28 Dec 2011)

Blister,
Could you please add me to the list for 2012, I'm happy with the judges and rules and am just hoping this will give me a push to think more about what I'm doing and try something different each month. Work will probably get in the way on occasions but I would hope to enter as many months as I can.
Many thanks for your time in organising this as I'm sure it can't be a quick job.

Steve


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2011)

ScottishTurner and Hesh both added :wink:


----------



## Richard Findley (29 Dec 2011)

Hi all

I was just catching up on this thread and it accured to me, regarding the wood issue, that one month we could have an item (whatever is decided, whether bowl or candlestick etc etc) and spray it black. That way wood is not a consideration, it purely comes down to design and finish. Only 1 month mind... it is a wood turning competition after all!! :wink: 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## monkeybiter (29 Dec 2011)

Would that be matt, gloss, satin finish? So many options


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Dec 2011)

that would be a good one.. or specify has to be made from something recycled, or just specify the wood ... cheap lump of pine etc


----------



## darkness (29 Dec 2011)

Hi i would like to be included in the list for 2012 Challenge do i email someone with my details or is this post ok Thanks


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2011)

darkness":3pfpc1sx said:


> Hi i would like to be included in the list for 2012 Challenge do i email someone with my details or is this post ok Thanks


OK

I have added you to the list :wink:


----------



## nev (30 Dec 2011)

at the risk of being banished to the wilderness :shock: , what percentage of each of the finished pieces in the upcoming challenge needs to be turned to be classed as a turning challenge?
I ask this after reading DD's post about spiral candlesticks. As beautiful and technically challenging and skilled as they may be (esp. jonz  ) i cant help but think that the majority of the 'wow' factor was not created with/on the lathe, but with a drill/ rasps/ carving type tools etc.
i may well be wrong, I've not made one (yet) and i am not in any way detracting from the skill involved, and I am only using the spiral as an example, (probably cos its beyond my skills at the mo  ) but to save any disagreements arising in the FUN challenge to come does this need to be taken into consideration when the time comes?

discuss.
(insert smiley of man ducking and running for cover)


----------

